# Never Before Has It Been Possible to Make So Many Errors So Quickly.



## arnisador (Dec 9, 2005)

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20051209/ap_on_bi_ge/japan_botched_trade

*Botched Stock Trade Costs Japan Firm $225M *



> Japan's government rebuked the Tokyo Stock Exchange and one of the country's biggest brokerage firms Friday after a typing error caused Mizuho Securities Co. to lose at least 27 billion yen, or $225 million, on a stock trade.
> 
> [...]
> 
> ...


 
(*Emphasis* added.) Wow, what an effect a transposition can have! Someone is a new millionaire because of this, I'm sure.


----------



## michaeledward (Dec 9, 2005)

We've all been a bti dyslexic at tmies. 

I wonder what my boss wuold do fi I mixed up two nubmers that cost the company a quatrer billion dollars?


----------



## Ping898 (Dec 9, 2005)

Didn't something like this happen at another one of the stock exchanges just a few months ago?  I think was also an Asian Exchange, but I can't remember.


----------



## arnisador (Dec 9, 2005)

Something like this has indeed happened before, but I can't recall the details.


----------



## arnisador (Dec 20, 2005)

The cost of this error now stands at $341 million (40 billion yen), according to the WSJ. A Swiss bank may donate their $140 million in gains to an invetsor-protection fund, but the Japanese bank still won't get it back.


----------



## BlueDragon1981 (Dec 23, 2005)

Hey the stock market always has risk..lol...of course you always hope the numbers aren't wrong....That is a lot of cash...


----------

